# Low fodmap soup



## oceanface (Oct 16, 2013)

HELP! I want to make soup this winter and the low fodmap way is making it really difficult. I really don't want to make my own broth, is really rather not deal with chicken carcasses.

Does anyone know of an okay bouillon or base? Everything I've looked at had had onion or garlic. Would a little be okay?

OR does anyone know a good recipe for a vegetable broth?

I've researched some but have come out empty handed 

Thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mine usually has onions in it, let me look at the list.

So you could do carrots, celery, peppers seem to all be OK and those are the other things I put in there. I sometimes see the green part of a green onion as OK so if you can do that I might add that. Parsley is listed as OK so you could add some of that as well.

Then add a bit of salt, pepper, and any spices you do tolerate and I usually do my veggie broth in the crock pot and chop the veggies into kinda big pieces as I'm just going to fish them out at the end.

Usually like a couple of good size carrots, a couple of stalks of celery and a large pepper per medium sized crockpot of water.


----------

